# Center console aluminum boats bay worthy?



## SpeedoJosh

So I've been seeing a lot of center console aluminum boats recently. Appears all the big names use the same hulls, but outfit them differently. G3, Tracker, Xpress, Lowe, etc.... 

I was thinking only the newer ones were made with a CC making them out of my price range, but saw an older Bass Tracker 1860 today with a CC powered by a 60hp (I think), and it got me thinking. 

How do these things do in the bay? I'd like a boat that I could take out in the shallows, up the river, but also out in the bay. These things seem like they're light enough that they run pretty fast, but am worried about the flat bottom in the bay b/c it can get kind of choppy out there. The fronts have somewhat of a V but I believe the hulls are still flat. Anybody takes theirs out in the bay much? Or am I just dreaming and should stick to a small 17' fiberglass boat?

Thanks
-Josh


----------



## laboy

Friend of mine has a full custom 19' cc with a 150 johnson. It does descent in the bay. But be prepared to reweld joints and replace rivets! Aluminum boats seem to not absorb shock like fiberglass they just break. My opinon anyways


----------



## baycoastal

*alum boat*

Hey, 
I have had three since 2004 and I do like aluminum over other hull material due to its overrall toughness and durability. However, you will not be able to go out as often as you could with a fiberglass bay boat due to the wind and waves etc. And, except for the most calmest days, you cant necessarily speed around without getting beat up. 

You also have to be careful when it comes to metalergy issues with aluminum and saltwater. My latest rig is a 20 foot sea ark that I rehabbed a year ago. I had to replate parts of the bottom where corrosion took place. The biggest issue is using bunk boards with treated wood. The treated wood you buy today has lots of copper in it and when mixed with salt water, can be corrosive to aluminum. I replaced the trailer bunk board carpet with plastic guides to keep the aluminum from direct contact with the wood. I also installed sacrificial anodes to the hull. 

Whichever hull material you decide on, they all have their own care requirements. I had a fiberglass hull once, and I was just too hard on it. Seemed I was always chipping it etc. Probably the best all around boat I had was a Triumph Ropolene hull. These hulls are tuff.

Bottum line, if you like aluminum boats go for it. Just check out what you are getting especially if used. Also check out the quality of marine aluminum that is used. Just understand the limitations/ pros and cons. 
With my boat I go pretty much where I want to except for very far off shore depending on the conditions. Even in rough water I can operate the vessel, just have to go slow.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Xpress and SeaArk have the best welds and thickest gauge I believe. My choice would be SeaArk, but Xpress makes a center console aluminum bay boat that is pretty sweet. I'd try to stay away from the other tin cans....just my opinion


----------



## Flounderpounder

Baycoastal summed it up well. There is NO perfect boat. I had an 18' Lakesport CC w/a 90 Yammy 90F that was pretty badazz. Great in shallow water, very stable, pretty much bullet proof. BUT it would beat ya up in a big bay chop. Pick your poison! Most tin boats are pretty flat bottomed. That pretty much sums it up. Great for gigging, flats and calm water.....kinda not so good for rough water. Vee hulls ...just about the opposite. One other problem: on the flats, even in pretty calm water, tin boats can be somewhat noisy. Having said all that, I could see owning another one. Good luck w/your choice!


----------



## barefoot

If I had $30k...I'd buy this boat.
Check this out...http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jBxTsHt5324#t=0


----------



## davis831

I have a 18' xpress cc and I love it. It will beat the crap out of you in bad chop but I fish the rivers, and flats most of the time. You can find some good prices on them if u look around central Mississippi. I drove 5 hours to get mine but save 5000, there was the exact same one in mobile at that time.


----------



## Team Fish Head

Stamped aluminum hulls are ill suited for saltwater use for the many reasons listed above. As for the wannabe alloy boat folks like Tracker, SeaArk, and other offerings that are made of too thin alloy and are not sea vessels to begin with, see the above. 

IF you want a LIFETIME heirloom boat in this part of the US, go to Louisiana! There you have American Aluminum Boats, Gaudet's, Hanko's, Skully's, Razorhead, and Aluma Mairne. Plate Alloy, expert construction since all have or do build for the Military, and you can get exactly what you want almost where you want it, within reason.

American is the baby of Alex Gravois (MetalShark) and you can email him:

[email protected]


----------



## Fish River Fool

everyone has an opinion so I'll just say this, I have a 1979 17' SeaNymph CC that is all aluminum and it is still going strong. I use it in the river (fish river), in Mobile Bay and when days are good, in the GOM. No complaints here except I'd like a bigger boat.


----------



## mjg21

barefoot said:


> If I had $30k...I'd buy this boat.
> Check this out...http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jBxTsHt5324#t=0


very impressive!!!!!!!


----------



## Clam

I was hunting for an aluminum boat as well ans another forum member here turned me on to these guys. 

http://www.xtremeindustries.com/

I went and visited their facility in Bonifay and was impressed. I have a 172 xt waiting to be built now. I primarily fish upper bays and the intracoastal but also wanting to river fish/hunt since I live right by yellow river.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Team Fish Head said:


> Stamped aluminum hulls are ill suited for saltwater use for the many reasons listed above. As for the wannabe alloy boat folks like *Tracker, SeaArk,* and other offerings that are made of too thin alloy and are not sea vessels to begin with, see the above.
> 
> IF you want a LIFETIME heirloom boat in this part of the US, go to Louisiana! There you have American Aluminum Boats, Gaudet's, Hanko's, Skully's, Razorhead, and Aluma Mairne. Plate Alloy, expert construction since all have or do build for the Military, and you can get exactly what you want almost where you want it, within reason.
> 
> American is the baby of Alex Gravois (MetalShark) and you can email him:
> 
> [email protected]


Can't believe you put tracker and SeaArk in the same sentence. SeaArk quality and craftsmanship greatly surpasses tracker.


----------



## DMC

*boat*

Josh I sent you a pm


----------



## JT Powell

If you buy an aluminum boat make sure it's all aluminum, check the transom if you see screws there's wood in there.


----------



## Flounderpounder

skiff89_jr said:


> Can't believe you put tracker and SeaArk in the same sentence. SeaArk quality and craftsmanship greatly surpasses tracker.


A friend has a Grizzly that is very stout! I also fished a good bit in a SeaArk 20' that got busted up pretty good (ribs and welds), but it was run long and hard. He spent a lot of time and $ to make it right! It also had PT (pretty sure) wood transom, and it eventually ate up the metal. Luckily my Lakesport had an all metal transom. I did read somewhere that adding zincs (sacrificial anodes) to the hull helps. I did add a big one. Never any probs. that I noticed! The worst, flimsyest boat I ever rode in was a Polarcraft POS! Not even bay worthy on a VERY calm day!!!!!!


----------



## NoMoSurf

barefoot said:


> if i had $30k...i'd buy this boat.
> Check this out...http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jbxtsht5324#t=0


damn!


----------

